# Projekte öffnen ?



## heiner (11. Mrz 2006)

Hallo, 

ich kann die Projekte die ich vorher Programmiert und Compiliert habe nicht mehr öffnen nachdem ich das Projekt durch "close Projekt" geschlossen habe. Das Projekt ist auch nicht gelöscht sondern ist in dem Workspace enthalten. 

Wenn ich unter File -->Open File---> die Datei *.Projekt laden möchte, bekomme ich nur einen Programm Code in XML, nicht mehr und weniger. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das früher hinbekommen habe, die Projekte zu laden, aber nachdem ich was an den Einstellungen gemacht habe, geht es nicht mehr. 

Hat einer ne Idee ? 


Grüße


----------



## Bastian (11. Mrz 2006)

ähm, rechtsklick drauf -> open project?
(sofern wir über eclipse reden)


----------



## heiner (11. Mrz 2006)

@Bastian, hmm das mir eigentlich schon klar, aber das geht halt nich, da ist keine Option mit Open Projekt
.


----------



## Bastian (11. Mrz 2006)

mach mal n' screenshot, bitte


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2006)

Hier ein Screenshot, mit der rechten Maustaste


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Mrz 2006)

haha  Das ist ein Screenshot auf deinen Rechner, der Hilft uns nicht ;D
Du musst den Screenshot schon irgendwo hochladen.


----------

